# pig and cree all sleek.... Felony to come by mid week...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Let me start by saying... I hate the camera I had to borrow and these are the best shots that I could get.

































Felony gives pig a run for her money!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

All I have to say is it's about time. They look great!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao I know right!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aww the last picture is the best!!!! what a cutie


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awe, they're walking floor lamps! I <3 Pigs big ol' grin.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what do you call the crop you got on cree? its hot
?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

show crop with bell


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very nice! i think im gonna push for that on diamond.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's some better pictures of it without the cone


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's what chino has! show crop with bell! Nice choice


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Man... Felony's ears are ADORABLE I would keep them exactly like they are. Let the other two rock the crop and let her keep her ears!!! LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wanted the short crop like Pig, and indigo have for cree, but the vet got frustrated with his ears and left them like this. His bell was very weird and she had to alter it. She said that after the bell heals she'll go back and trim them down to the short crop if I wanted her to. 

Haha it's too late Felony had hers done yesterday. I have to go get her in about an hour.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice...................they look good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmm well i like his crop either way


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I think i'm going to keep it. I didn't think it would look right that's why I asked for the short crop, but I was surprised at how handsome he looked with his new hair cut


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah I think i'm going to keep it. I didn't think it would look right that's why I asked for the short crop, but I was surprised at how handsome he looked with his new hair cut


I remember feeling the same thing, I wanted the short crop on Chino, but I am pleased more every day with how theyre turning out. I think also, it gives the two pups their own unique look.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i know, I need something to make them stand out from each other, I am finding myself calling them each others names more and more lately. I think the correct dogs name in my head, but another dogs name slips out of my mouth lmao.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautifulllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i LOVE pig's crop. just love it!
but i think cree's fits him so perfectly it makes him look like a little gentleman
oh they're growing up im so sad!!!! it seems like just yesterday you were posting about them being born! *bawls*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i know, I need something to make them stand out from each other, I am finding myself calling them each others names more and more lately. I think the correct dogs name in my head, but another dogs name slips out of my mouth lmao.


picree

creeg

LOL :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good! What you gonna do with the scraps? J/K


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Looking good! What you gonna do with the scraps? J/K


Jerky, duh!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

eeeeeewww. my cousin kept her young sister's placenta when she was born. GROSS!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's nasty but dog ear jerky is hard to beat.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

So where the heck is Felonys pictures? 
Crees look like a wtf sort of thing...they look more like Neela's ears. I think he would sooo look better with a crop like pigs and indigos


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

LMAO @ new haircut!
Its about darn time, but they look great pigs stand well like Apollos both of them had rose prick ears. As for cree he looks great especially for him to be a bully with such a long cut. But you never know how they will fit him as he matures.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG!!! They both look great, but let me just say the difference in Cree is just breahtaking, it's like he grew up overnight!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG! They look BEAUTIFUL!!! They look so grown up minus their ears!!! I <3 them!!!! <3 <3 Shana, just go ahead and send em all to Michigan. LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You're gonna have to scrap me for Creation! Put em' up Shantel!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ima lover! Not a fighter!! BUT...YEAAAA...Cree looks REALLY nice!! As does Pig. And I'm excited to see Felony now!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It should be a Felony to tease us with pics of the two and not show us Felony pics!!!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

very cute....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> It should be a Felony to tease us with pics of the two and not show us Felony pics!!!


WOW Jon! LMFAO. Ya dork.
Cant wait to see Miss Felony!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Felony. Felony. Felony.  I wanna see Fel-on-y! LOL. Im sorry...I should get out more.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they look nice but crees are done kinda wierd but i like pigs


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope I can get my new puppy croped. It is 400 dollars arround here. I have to go to NC for a better deal.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww they don't look like puppies anymore with out there ears


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

They look great, I am a fan of natural ears but their crops look great  And I wanna see Felony pics too


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ohhh man cree is going to be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look great!! Tell Doug is it a fashion no no to wear socks with crocks! LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao i think crocks themselves are fashion disasters! I tell doug to get out of those ugly gardening shoes all the time!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmao i think crocks themselves are fashion disasters! I tell doug to get out of those ugly gardening shoes all the time!


Theyre so comfy! Ive never owned a pair because I think the same thing...BUT they are comfy-licious.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the fiance's mom is a hoarder, and she has like 20,000 of everything.. so whenever she sees anything in my size she buys it. ANYWAYS. she gave me some off-brand crocs and they are SO comfy. i haven't wore them in a long time, i used to wear em to work cuz its really hard on my back and feet standing and lifting dogs all day, but when spring comes i switch to my sandals.. which are falling apart and i need new ones </3.
but i NEVER wear them with socks.. bhahahahahha


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I am happy tht you are happy. They look very nice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks so much SEO


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Their very good looking babies ~! I've never been a crop person but seeing all these guys with crops looking so good I'm becoming a fan ... question tho whats the oldest you can do a crop? I was told not older then 3mos but that was by an unreliable source ... would like to know for the future


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it really depends on the vet. My vet doesn't like to do it under four month because they are bigger and can handle anesthesia better. Also, that's when they are coming out of the moving ears stage and they set on the head like they will be forever. Make sense? My vet will do them up to a year old, but prefers them at 4 months. some vets prefer to do it younger, but i really can't see how they can get a good judge of the head structure and ear placement for the right crop for the dog.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Makes a whole lot of sense ~!! your right now that I picture it ... I was told to do Dueces ears cuz they layed funny but I didn't want to cuz like I said out here I never seen a crop that looked natural alot of the guys here like urs looks natural ... I've always been afraid to end up with a bad crop ... thanks ~!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh yeah, I did some serious hunting for a good vet. At this point in time she has done 5 dogs for me. Before i found her i had a mini schnauzer that i took to another vet... oh what a mess he came back as!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> it really depends on the vet. My vet doesn't like to do it under four month because they are bigger and can handle anesthesia better. Also, that's when they are coming out of the moving ears stage and they set on the head like they will be forever. Make sense? My vet will do them up to a year old, but prefers them at 4 months. some vets prefer to do it younger, but i really can't see how they can get a good judge of the head structure and ear placement for the right crop for the dog.


So uh...hows she feel about...oh say...13 months old??? :roll::roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha you can bring her in and tell her she's 11 months old


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

"Hi Dr. Shes big for her age!" LOL. Id LOVE to get em done. Adam would love me more if they got done. LOL. How much is she for normal people?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

idk I can call and ask tomorrow. It'll be different than what I paid because she's bigger and will require different post op medication as well as more anesthesia. How much does she weigh?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I think shes about 55-60? When I took her a few months ago she was 53...but shes put on muscle since then. Fatty dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll see if she'll do it and txt you.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

K. Sounds good. Not a big deal...buttttttt...itd be schaweet. And then you'd meet Maile!!! LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I was hoping to anyway


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I do want to bring her anyway...itd make me feel better having her with me in the car. Shes my travel buddy. She goes everywhere with me already.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

indigo isn't DA, she's met a few dogs she didn't like, but that's about it...I still wouldn't let her play and run though because she'd show maile her escape routes. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahahaha. Look, you can get out here, over here, and right here! LMFAO.

Maile isnt DA at all...BUT, I think she drives some other dogs to DA. lol. She wants to play CONSTANTLY and doesnt take a growl for an answer! My parents GSD will growl and bare her teeth at Maile and Maile's all wagging her tail and jumping up and running around, and licking Sophies teeth! Theyve never scrapped, and when Sophie gives Maile a loud bark, Maile will walk away. But, Maile is the least DA dog Ive ever met. *knock on wood* LOL. She LOVESSSS dogs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so shana, how is the best way to find a vet thats good at ear cropping?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> so shana, how is the best way to find a vet thats good at ear cropping?


deliver pizza.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL genius  
no but really.. i want to crop my next pups ears, but i have no idea if my vet is any good at cropping.. or how to find someone that IS good at it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well to be honest with you i did my own mini survey. I got my butt out there and met people who had their dogs ears cropped. I asked everyone, but took special interest in bully breed owners crops. Alot of vets are great at only certain kinds of dogs. I had seen plenty of crap crops which when i asked where they came from, it was consistently the same 3 vets offices. Then one day I saw the PERFECT crop on a show-n-go dog. I approached the owner and asked him where it was done, and it was a vet I had never heard of before.

The best way to find a vet IMO would be through word of mouth. You can ask for examples of their work, and THEN they should be open to a tooon of questions which one of the most important thing to ask is "what is the bottom line for money?" the other is "what kind of guarantee do you offer?" then "does this include my follow up care such as stitch removal, and any necessary tapings?" My vet guarantees that you'll be satisfied, and the ears will stand. We had a problem with one of Neelas ears not standing for the longest time, and she tried every avenue first, but then extended the option for an implant free of charge... what do you know, a week later that darn ear stood up nice and perdy!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Meg, I know what I was first looking into it, it was hard to find a vet to do it around here. My regular vet didnt because they said it was no longer required to show, and the more and more vets I talked to, they said the same thing.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i havent talked to my vet about it, but i'll ask him first since i like him so much... he's really awesome and straight forwards with me, so he'll tell me if he's good at it or what he's good at, and i can probably see if he recommends anyone, if anyone. i'm hoping to get to at least a show, or something before then.. im gonna have to really start looking since next spring/summer ill be needing an appt...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz. i just dont wanna wait too long and then either have an ultimatum, like do it here or don't get it done at all. guess i better start now!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a good plan. Do your research! Cant have Jedi lookin like a fool! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i know! he's gotta look like some hott stuff!


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

wow very good so did u have to tape them?


----------

